# Super Cheap Down Jacket



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey guys, I ran across this jacket a couple weeks ago on Wally World's site. I've taken it on a couple overnight scouting trips and have been pretty impressed. It's advertised as down, but I'm sure it has some feathers in it, and I'm sure it's the cheapest stuff possible. The zippers also feel kinda cheap to me, but for $20, who cares. If you're looking for a super light and packable jacket (comes with it's own carry sack) to cut the wind when you're glassing or to sleep in when you're bivy camping but don't want to spend $200, this is a very cheap alternative. I think it weighs around 12 oz. Like I said, for the price I've been very impressed with it's warmth and comfort. I've slept in it twice at 9000 ft. with just a t-shirt underneath and been totally warm. I wish it came in non-whitetail patterns, but oh well. Just ordered my little boy one for $8.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/38667852


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks polar, the chunky size for us fat guys is only 16$ go figger. I guess I'll order a couple, nice to throw in the vehicle just in case.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks. Picked up an XL for $16 as well.


----------



## swampfox (Dec 30, 2014)

Another good option is Uniqlo (a japanese fashion brand, so try not to be too repulsed by that) that sells ultralight down jackets for real cheap when they have sales. I got mine for $30. It's high quality down and super light, and backpackers really love it. My buddy has a patagonia nano puff jacket and this thing seems to be warmer. It's definitely vulnerable to tears from sticks and such since the fabric is so light, so make sure you layer it under some outerwear if you'll be out in the puckerbrush. But its incredibly warm especially considering how thin and light it is. One other disclaimer is that they are definitely a slim fit, so if you're looking for larger sizes you'll probably have to look elsewhere.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks Swampfox. Those look pretty good. I'll have to get one after I snag my Walmart jacket on a fence :-x. I'm notorious for that.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

We need a section on this forum for "Good Deals" it would be very useful for a lot of us that are always looking for a deal. I have a bunch of websites I could list for general sporting goods and waterfowl related things. Thanks polarbear for keeping us in mind.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> We need a section on this forum for "Good Deals" it would be very useful for a lot of us that are always looking for a deal. I have a bunch of websites I could list for general sporting goods and waterfowl related things. Thanks polarbear for keeping us in mind.


You're welcome. It's just the result of being cheap I guess


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Good price but they don't have talls


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> We need a section on this forum for "Good Deals" it would be very useful for a lot of us that are always looking for a deal. I have a bunch of websites I could list for general sporting goods and waterfowl related things. Thanks polarbear for keeping us in mind.


How 'bout it Goob? I think this is a great idea!


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks for the info. I order one for my dad and my self .


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Awesome, Just ordered 3... xl and womans was only $14.60 plus tax. One for the kid was $24... lol


-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

CRUD... after I ordered i noticed these... same packable down but now waterproofing:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/38665705?adid=1500000000000038266140&veh=eml

-DallanC


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

DallanC said:


> CRUD... after I ordered i noticed these... same packable down but now waterproofing:
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/38665705?adid=1500000000000038266140&veh=eml
> 
> -DallanC


You still probably made the right choice. Here's an except from the first review on that one:



> I've noticed two men's down jackets on the Walmart site as of the time of this review, and this is the cheaper of the two. There is a reason for that. The down material (it's actually 60% down, 40% polyester) only covers the upper chest and upper back area on this jacket. The lower half of the jacket and the sleeves are just polyester with no quilting. The picture offered here doesn't really do a good job of displaying this, you have to look very closely to tell that the quilting only covers half of the jacket.


By the way, I also ordered one of the originally posted jackets. Should arrive at the store soon.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Good call. I'd be using this as a base layer under another jacket anyway so weather proofing isnt a super big deal.


-DallanC


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Thanks Polarbear! Got one on the way


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Cool. You guys will have to let me know how you like them.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Jackets arrived today, went and got them. They are very nice considering the ridiculously cheap cost. Mine and my boys fit nice, my wifes is a little snug but I told her its a base layer anyway so its fine. I was most surprised at how light they are, perfect for a backpack / day pack.

Thanks for the heads up, look forward to throwing these in the truck / atvs / packs when out and about.


-DallanC


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

how are the sizing on those???? I'm 6'1 and have a long/leaner torso. I always hate how the bigger the size they just increase in width and not length.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I ordered one as well. While picking it up I bought me a nice new rifle for 168$ on clearance. Reg 368$. The gun guy said they are clearing out older model guns. I got a ruger. 30-06. They also had a couple .243 for that price.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

utahgolf said:


> how are the sizing on those???? I'm 6'1 and have a long/leaner torso. I always hate how the bigger the size they just increase in width and not length.


I'm 6'2" with a long torso as well. I ordered an XL and it fits really nicely. Not too bulky in the mid section. Only thing to complain about are the sleeve cuffs. Not a big fan of the elastic/non-adjustable. I'll deal with it though for $16, especially since it's not a full-time garment.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

apparently you cheap suckers ordered them all!! Got on the sight the last two days, every size out of stock. Dang, hopefully they send me the instock update in time to get one ordered.


----------



## mlob1one (Aug 29, 2014)

I picked up a few for my boys a couple of weeks ago. Thanks for the heads up.


----------

